# Wie dreist darf man sein?



## Nitram-X (25. Juli 2007)

Das habe ich eben zufällig auf ebay gefunden: http://cgi.ebay.de/20-BMX-BIKE-FREE...3QQihZ015QQcategoryZ22559QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Der Typ gehört geboxt.. aber so richtig aufs Maul oder was.
"Warum rüstet dann nicht jeder Hersteller sein BMX mit solchen Bremsen aus? Das wird wohl daran liegen, dass diese wesentlich teurer sind als beispielsweise V-Brakes"  

Zum Kaputtlachen! 
Ich weiß echt nicht ob ich da nicht mitbieten soll... das ist ja schon irgendwie ein Sammlerstück


----------



## Master | Torben (25. Juli 2007)

Aha.... ein BMX mit billig Scheibenbremsen  wie geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L_AIR (25. Juli 2007)

coooooooooool ,das hat ja sogar einen DREIHUNDERSECHZIGGRADROTOR boooaaaaaa

damit kann man ja sogar DSCHUMBS, GRAINDS und WIILIIIIS machen xD

*nur ultraleicht superschhhlechte leicht biegsame Ramenelemente lol


*runterscroll*

kaputtlach* das beste is ja noch das bild darunter mit dem titel "buy now AND forget bout bmx" 

sowas ist immermal lustig


----------



## Aceface (25. Juli 2007)

Spezialpedale, besonders stabiles Kettenblatt...

durch die Ultraleicht-Bauweise nur 15 Kilo!!!


----------



## PhyrePh0X (25. Juli 2007)

L_AIR schrieb:


> kaputtlach* das beste is ja noch das bild darunter mit dem titel "buy now AND forget bout bmx"
> 
> sowas ist immermal lustig



wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil, da steht OR forget about bmx


----------



## 1337andreas (25. Juli 2007)

hab noch nie son müll gelesen


----------



## L_AIR (26. Juli 2007)

PhyrePh0X schrieb:


> wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil, da steht OR forget about bmx



ich hab mit absicht geschrieben AND forget about bmx xD


----------



## a.nienie (26. Juli 2007)

der rahmen ist einfach nur :kotz:
auch schön die dünne kurbel...

scheibenbremse? *hahaha*


----------



## Flatpro (26. Juli 2007)

die 1/18 " gabel will ich aberauch mal sehen


----------



## Benh00re (26. Juli 2007)

ey lan der bnx is voll gut


----------



## oO?!aha?! (26. Juli 2007)

Scheibenbremse sehr robust bei grainds und jumps und flowigen coolen styischen weeeehhleeeeehs


son gangster spassti is bei uns mal mit sonem rad rumgefahren und ham erstmal gefragt woher er das coole bmx hat und wie teuer es war und woher er die geilen scheibenbremsen hat und dass die ja sowieso am besten sind und wir leider nur v-brakes haben, weil uns son edler shit zu teuer is etc... boah man das is sooo geil was in ebay so verkauft wird

althaaaaaaaaa^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (26. Juli 2007)

Ihr habt V-Brakes an euren Xen?


----------



## RISE (26. Juli 2007)

Nur an Race BMX. Das Rad ist ungefähr genauso cool, wie die Kool Savas Killermaschine von Optik Records...


----------



## oO?!aha?! (26. Juli 2007)

Ne wir fahren ja mtb also v-brake :-D


----------



## SahnebrotRider (26. Juli 2007)

96,00â¬ fÃ¼r so viel Hitech - wahrlich ein SchnÃ¤ppchen!


----------



## L_AIR (27. Juli 2007)

so knan man auch geld machen . . .


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (27. Juli 2007)

wenn es solche hi-tech bikes gibt frage ich mich, wieso die profis nich damit fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wittmunder (7. August 2007)

Das ist ja ein super cooles Bike und die Bremsen erst.


----------



## a.nienie (7. August 2007)

bunnyhopper92 schrieb:


> wenn es solche hi-tech bikes gibt frage ich mich, wieso die profis nich damit fahren



hätteste das mal vorher gewusst


----------



## Ehrenfeld (7. August 2007)

das fiese ist, dass die leute ernsthaft sowas kaufen. Und nachher bei uns im Laden fragen, warum denn ein neues Kettenblatt und eine neue Gabel so teuer seien...


----------

